# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Du diagramme d'activit  BPMN

## dempile

salut, je suis nouveau dans l'utilisation de GMF, je cherche un moyen de crer un editeur graphique en utilisant GMF pour modliser un diagramme d'activit en se basant sur un mtamodel du diagramme d'activit.
Aprs avoir crer mon diagramme d'activit, je veut le transformer en un diagramme BPMN en utilisant ATL.

Mon probleme est que je n'y arrive pas  trouver le metamodel "ecore" du diagramme d'activit, j'en est trouver un gnral pour UML mais je cherche un de specifique au diagramme de classe.

Merci d'avance

----------


## ryasmina

Salut,

Svp, j'aimerai bien savoir quelle est l'objectif de cette transformation?

merci d'avance

----------


## Rhona Maxwel

Bonjour

Le langage ATL ( Atlas Transformation Language ), fourni 2 technologies :
. Meta Object Facilities ( MOF 1.4 ) de l'Object Management Group OMG
. Ecore metametamodel dfini par Eclipse Modeling Framework (EMF).
Cela signifie que ATL peut grer des mtamodles spcifis avec la smantique du MOF 1.4 ou de Ecore.

La version MOF 1.4, correspond  UML 1.x qui est obsolte aujourd'hui puisque la version UML 2.x date de 2003 plus de 12 ans aujourd'hui (on en est  UML 2.5).

Je dconseillerais aujourd'hui de faire de l'ATL avec cette version obsolte de MOF 1.4

Si votre intention est de migrer de nombreux diagrammes d'activit de projets existants en diagramme BPMN, il peut tre avantageux de faire votre mta modle du diagramme d'activit en ecore en vous inspirant du MOF.

Il vous restera  crire vos rgles de trnaformation.

Cordialement

Rhona Maxwel

----------


## ryasmina

Bonjour, 

Merci beaucoup pour cette explication,

bon courage,
cordialement

----------

